
Show HN: Simplezoom.js – Simple ecommerce image previews for everyone - chinchang
http://kushagragour.in/simplezoom.js/
======
brudgers
My cursor happened to be over the winking cat when I landed on the page, so it
took me a few seconds to figure out what was going on....maybe I should think
about what the link says before I click.

------
dahdum
The demo doesn't seem to be doing anything for me, I hover over the images and
nothing happens?

I'm using latest Chrome so not sure what might be wrong.

~~~
chinchang
May be some chrome extension? Tried in incognito?

~~~
dahdum
That was it - I run an ad blocker on my dev machine for safety, didn't
realize. Pretty cool!

